# Tyme Cub Newbie



## zimmerman (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi I am new to woodturning and would really appreciate some help/advice. I have been given a Tyme Cub lathe which seems to be in good condition except that it doesnt have a drive belt. I have the old snapped one and I think it is a poly v belt? Having tried Googling I am struggling to find a supplier. So my first question is does anyone out there know where I can buy one? My next question is how do I fit it? It looks as though I need to remove the pulley spindle on the headstock, is this correct and how do I do it? Thanks in advance and I'm sure I'll have other queries as I get into it.:smile:


----------



## kd5nay (May 25, 2012)

I'm pretty new here too but I'll be the first to welcome you to the forum. Sorry I don't have any supplier ideas for you but for the belt you could always go to rocklers or woodcraft and buy a link belt. Its a better belt and fully adjustable size too.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I cannot tell from this site the dimensions of the belt.

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/althea/tymelathes.htm

I think it is going to be short. If short, then another reason to go with the link belt.

The site did state "Poly V belt" drive.

I hope the lathe has a method to adjust the belt tension.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

i cant see what the other guy posted but if its a poly v belt why could you not just go to a parts store and buy one?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

This site list it for 3.74 UK.
They list the size as 200J4; 200 is 20" length, J is micro grove, and 4 is the number of ribs.
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/althea/images4TymePics/TymeSL750Spec.jpg

They also list the belt size for the Cub on this page.
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/althea/images4TymePics/AvonSpec2.jpg

If you aren't in the UK this place in the US has it. Search - 200J4 Belt
http://www.motionindustries.com/motion3/jsp/mii/productSearch.jsp


----------



## zimmerman (Jul 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone who has replied re the belt I believe i have located one so once I've worked out how to fit I will be up and turning.:smile:


----------

